# AP wash bucket accident



## stormy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok sure this has not happened to any one. :roll: 

I had a bucket of AP wash. I rested my filter on top of it to move some things around.

Opps It fell in with the gold and all.

Now I had a steel frame from a computer to drop the copper out. But the Acid dissolved this into little chunks. SO the chunks, gold and dust are all one.

I tried to AP the steel chunks up but no luck.

Thought? other than I am a idiot. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 1, 2009)

Could you use a magnet to attract the steel chunks and wash off
the dust and gold foils from the steel you are removing?

Just a thought. I do that to remove the steel / magnetic legs from
the solution once the gold has come loose from them.


----------



## stormy (Jul 1, 2009)

duhhhhhh
good idea. geesh i am slow. But I also have the muck to deal with also.
For some reason I been getting alot of residue in my finger runs. I keep it all in a pile. gold and all till I figure out what to do with it.

I made the mistake of tossing cell boards in and whole memory sticks in.
Si I have chips and debris I need to work out. IE the larger particles pulled out with a tweezers.



glorycloud said:


> Could you use a magnet to attract the steel chunks and wash off
> the dust and gold foils from the steel you are removing?
> 
> Just a thought. I do that to remove the steel / magnetic legs from
> the solution once the gold has come loose from them.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahhhh, Mr. Tweezers - you're new best friend! :lol: 

Half the battle to refining is careful attention to the processing of what you want to refine.
Spend some time watching Lazersteve's video's - they will help you.

http://www.goldrecovery.us/index.asp

And remember to help him out with a donation or purchase from his website.
He's a great guy and his products are targetted to what we escrappers need. 
Now, if he could only bottle up some common sense............ 8)


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

have watched them. those that I could that is.
I have tried to find these cd's that people talk about but can not find them either.



glorycloud said:


> Ahhhh, Mr. Tweezers - you're new best friend! :lol:
> 
> Half the battle to refining is careful attention to the processing of what you want to refine.
> Spend some time watching Lazersteve's video's - they will help you.
> ...


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2009)

Stormy,

The DVDs are on my pricing page. There is a link at the top of the videos page.

Steve


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks Steve. well look again. I watch a bit at a time till I get a pile of fingers processed in AP. Then I will watch again to do the Acid Clorox step. ECT. 

The teal green clumps disolved right away with water.

I will process through nylons to get better control of this.
The filter micron is to small and clogs fast.



lazersteve said:


> Stormy,
> 
> The DVDs are on my pricing page. There is a link at the top of the videos page.
> 
> Steve


----------



## qst42know (Jul 2, 2009)

Nylon is affected by acids. If nylons are made of Nylon it will make a mess.


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

this would be the wash water. little acids.



qst42know said:


> Nylon is affected by acids. If nylons are made of Nylon it will make a mess.


----------



## qst42know (Jul 2, 2009)

How much acid or which acid does it take to effect Nylon? 

I'm not sure.

Don't be surprised if you end up having to incinerate a sticky Nylon mess to recover your values.

Find a better filter media.


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok a test will tell. It is only the wash.

I have a mess right now.
I have filtered it through a kitchen strainer.
Need to find a smaller and smaller medium as you stated.
But will pick out the gold as I go.

The greenish mess I have, I believe could be mask. 

If I burn off that mess with alachol the rest can be processes how?
I am not ready for that stage but should ask.





qst42know said:


> How much acid or which acid does it take to effect Nylon?
> 
> I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## qst42know (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll let someone with experience treating a similar mess advise you.

But if I had to guess, allow to settle even if it takes a couple days, and the solids you may need to incinerate before it will cooperate.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2009)

If the green stuff is indeed solder mask it will be removed when you filter the dissolved foils.

Steve


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

the mess is a sludge.
but mask is there also. the mask could also be a fine powder? I dont know?
I am air drying the sludge ans will nit pick the gold and other larger items out for later.



qst42know said:


> I'll let someone with experience treating a similar mess advise you.
> 
> But if I had to guess, allow to settle even if it takes a couple days, and the solids you may need to incinerate before it will cooperate.


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you LS. It was a question for future. I was worried about getting all the mask out first.



lazersteve said:


> If the green stuff is indeed solder mask it will be removed when you filter the dissolved foils.
> 
> Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 2, 2009)

If the sludge is water soluble why not just rinse it out of the foils?

Steve


----------



## stormy (Jul 2, 2009)

LS thank you.
Yes I have done that. But I have a very fine powder, ie greenish sludge that clogs the filters fast that I am hung up on.
I will filter it out with a larger micron filter for the gold and keep it separate for later analysis. Thoughts were to test the sludge later for gold.
But I know I have small particles of gold floating. I can see the glitter at night in the bucket. 





lazersteve said:


> If the sludge is water soluble why not just rinse it out of the foils?
> 
> Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 3, 2009)

Then the sludge is likely copper I chloride and is soluble in straight 32% HCl.

Steve


----------



## stormy (Jul 3, 2009)

I will do a teaspoon sample. some time.
Not priority for me.
Thanks LS.



lazersteve said:


> hen the sludge is likely copper I chloride and is soluble in straight 32% HCl.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Oz (Jul 3, 2009)

One word “incinerate”.

You have a mess, evaporate to dryness then take it to a red heat to remove all acids and organics. Then process as any other high grade ore by removing base metals first.

There is no need to overly complicate this.


----------

